# CubeCart Install Problems V4



## WOLFBUNNY (Aug 3, 2008)

I get a 

Fatal error: Cannot break/continue 1 level in /home/content/path/html/store/index.php on line 47

After I type the path to my store: http://www.wolfbunny.com/store/ or http://www.wolfbunny.com/store/index.php???


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

May want to delete it and try a previous or perhaps even a later version (sometimes with PHP updates comes a required package update, or vice versa). I've tried accessing a few different areas (the install page for example in: http://www.wolfbunny.com/store/setup/index.php ) and get nothing but php errors.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

you should probably post on the cube cart support forum.. 

Another good tool is to actually google the part of your error that does not have the file path in it..

so type this
Fatal error: Cannot break/continue 1 level in

it means that there is an error on line 47 of your index page


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Did you purchase cubecart 4 directly from cubecart.com?


----------

